# Problème connexion achats iOS6



## sosmac13 (30 Septembre 2012)

Depuis la maj iOS6, je peux me connecter à l'App Store, mais rien n'apparaît dans l'onglet achats, à la fois sur l'IPhone 4S et l'iPad 2. "Chargement en cours" tourne sans fin.
Avez-vous rencontré ce pb, et si oui, comment l'avez-vous résolu ?
Merci.


----------



## pascal13g (28 Novembre 2012)

salut j'ai exactement le meme probleme !!!! as-tu réussi a trouver une solution ?

je suis depuis 1 semaine en discussion avec apple a ce sujet et eux pense que cela est du que j'ai changer mon identifiant id apple !!! 

toi as-tu changer d'identifiant appel ? 

merci


----------

